# Need ideas where to move



## BLantz1

Hello! My husband and I are looking for a place to semi homestead. He’s a truck driver so needs to be an hour away from a city. I’m wanting to build a small cabin and garden on an acre. Could anyone suggest places to move for under 250k? I new to homesteading but so tired of city life. I would appreciate any advise. Thank you


----------



## Fishindude

Any midwestern "fly over" state will have areas that fit that bill, plus you can likely find someplace with good soils for growing and a climate that won't be too severe one way or the other.


----------



## LostCaper

Don't come here to east coast Canada. Expensive, short growing season, crazy politics kinda cold.


----------



## Hoss's Homestead

BLantz1 said:


> Hello! My husband and I are looking for a place to semi homestead. He’s a truck driver so needs to be an hour away from a city. I’m wanting to build a small cabin and garden on an acre. Could anyone suggest places to move for under 250k? I new to homesteading but so tired of city life. I would appreciate any advise. Thank you


The Ozarks in Springfield Branson Joplin area and many more cost of living is cheaper


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I’m selling a three acre homestead in Arkansas.


----------



## Danaus29

If you want to build your own place, I would avoid Ohio. Anything an hour from major cities is regulated by zoning codes and restrictive state laws.

My biggest suggestion for you is to read over the local zoning regulations before bidding on any real estate. You may find local regulations will not allow you to live your dream. Next is to make sure you have mineral and water rights and access to roads and utilities.


----------



## Wellbuilt

Where are you living now?


----------



## doc-

Be careful about where you decide to live. I just read that 85% of fatal acar accidents occur within 25 miles of home, so I'm putting my place up for sale right away.


----------



## Forcast

If you live for Walmart close by make sure the town has one. Biggest problems in my small town was during covid. Huge amount of DC Baltimore people moved here sight unseen. Facebook community post were laughable. Where is Walmart, or second grocery store? How come all the stores in town are gift shops? How come my drive didnt get plowed? No Public transportation was a big one. People thought Amtrak came here. High-speed internet, well no. Cell phones have lots of dead spots. Point being visit the area a few times, even in bad weather before deciding. Then maybe rent for awhile.


----------



## Vjk

The Shenandoah region of Virginia is great. You are close to West Virginia too if you want further right. Harrisonburg/Winchester are decent sized towns. 66 goes straight into Northern Virginia/DC. The inland port is right by Winchester. Lots of trucks.


----------



## tarbe

You could do a lot worse than something near Ava, MO.

I am down in Ozark county...generally lower land prices, lower taxes...but 90 minutes to Springfield. But you can get quite a nice little place in Ozark county for the price range you mentioned.

Needs a little work...but you are young and can handle it! 









6133 Carper


Missouri Ozarks Hobby Farm on 20 Acres near Dora Schools. Property has large 20x40 Shop with concrete floors and Electric and sits in a mix of pasture and woods. Home has four bedrooms and three baths




www.landsofamerica.com


----------



## MichaelZ

Southwestern WI would be my choice if I did not have friends and family where we are now.
Four seasons but winter is not overly long. Beautiful hills. Summers not overly hot. Downside is price and taxes.


----------



## Hard Aground

Just catching up to this thread, been busy with home rehab... my suggestion is to read STRATEGIC RELOCATION by Joel Skousen, plenty of good information there which might help you make a decision. Quality of life is important... I get the part about being tired of city life, I spent decades on the crowded coast in San Diego, and I'll never go back to living in the Big City. Another tip: if you see a place you like in your price range, Google Map the area and see what kind of stores & services are nearby, if you're too far out in the boondocks then fuel becomes an expense, and you burn more time traveling to and from supply points. Your husband might apply with the nearest town & county as soon as you move, the driving jobs don't pay as much but the retirement plans make up for it, and he'll be closer to home. Just my $.02, good luck in your search.


----------



## Tom Horn

BLantz1 said:


> Hello! My husband and I are looking for a place to semi homestead. He’s a truck driver so needs to be an hour away from a city. I’m wanting to build a small cabin and garden on an acre. Could anyone suggest places to move for under 250k? I new to homesteading but so tired of city life. I would appreciate any advise. Thank you


Southwest Missouri.

Springfield is the third largest city in the state.

I used to drive myself.

Interstate 44 runs right along the northern edge, four lane 60 runs from Oklahoma to Kentucky, right through the southside of Springfield, 13 runs north to KCMO on the west side of Springfield. 

Prime is headquartered here.

My son bought 80 acres, (well, septic, older mobile) around 35 miles out of Springfield for $2000 an acre. 

There are two hospitals in Springfield several colleges, and a trade school

Fantastic Caverns
America's Ride-Thru Cave in Missouri | Fantastic Caverns

Bass Pro Shops
The Best in Fishing, Hunting and Boating Gear | Bass Pro Shops

Wonders of Wildlife
Johnny Morris' Wonders of Wildlife | National Museum & Aquarium

I like Lambert's Cafe in Ozark, MO. About 12 miles south on 65 and J at the J/CC exit. Their schtick is to throw hot rolls to you like baseballs (margarine is on the table, but if you ask, they will bring you genuwine butter pats). The food is good, comfort food. The atmosphere is kitschy. The fried okra (get them to put it on a paper towel while you wait for your meal), fried potatoes &onions, macaroni and tomatoes and black-eyed peas are all brought around as gratis add-ons to your meal. If you eat your steak or whatever and are still hungry, they will bring you another, no doggy bags. It's always busy, so expect to wait awhile to get in.

Branson
Branson, MO - Official Website | Official Website (bransonmo.gov)

Silver Dollar City
Silver Dollar City Attractions | Silver Dollar City Attractions

Tri Lakes
Branson Lakes - Branson Info - Branson Tourism Center

The Showboat Branson Belle runs on Table Rock lake. 

Big Cedar Lodge
Big Cedar Lodge | America's Premier Wilderness Resort | Ridgedale, Mo.

Dogwood Canyon
Dogwood Canyon Nature Park — A 10,000-Acre Ozark Paradise

You can check prices on Zillow.

Tap on the Link

Area zip codes.

65714 (Nixa)
65620 (Bruner)
65757 (Strafford)
65754 (Spokane)
65710 (Morrisville)
65669 (Highlandville)
65781 (Willard)
65810 (Springfield)
65630 (Chestnutridge)
65809 (Springfield)


----------



## Tom Horn

doc- said:


> Be careful about where you decide to live. I just read that 85% of fatal acar accidents occur within 25 miles of home, so I'm putting my place up for sale right away.


Dear Child,

I am writing this slow because I know that you can't read fast.

We don't live where we did when you left home.

Your dad read in the paper that most accidents happen within 20 miles from your home so we moved.

I won't be able to send you the address, as the last family that lived here took the house numbers when they left so that they wouldn't have to change their address.

This place is real nice. It even has a washing machine. I'm not sure if it works too well though.

Last week I put a load in, pulled the chain, and haven't seen them since.

The weather isn't too bad here., it only rained twice last week, The first time it rained for three days and the second time for four days. The coat you wanted me to send you, your Uncle Steve said it would be a little too heavy to send in the mail with the buttons on, so we cut them off and put them in the pockets. We got another bill from the funeral home.

They said if we don't make the last payment on Grandma's grave, up she comes. John locked his keys in the car yesterday. We were worried because it took him two hours to get me and Shelby out.

Your sister had a baby this morning but I haven't found out what it is yet, so I don't know if you're an aunt or an uncle. If the baby is a girl, your sister is going to name it after me, she's going to call it Mom.

Uncle Pete fell in a whiskey vat last week. Some men tried to pull him out but he fought them off and drowned. We had him cremated and he burned for three days.

Three of your friends went off a bridge in a pick-up truck. Ralph was driving. He rolled down the window and swam to safety. Your two friends were in the back. They drowned because they couldn't get the tailgate down.

There isn't much more news at this time. Nothing much has happened.

PS, I was going to send you some money but the envelope was already sealed.

Love,

Ma


----------



## Tom Horn

tarbe said:


> You could do a lot worse than something near Ava, MO.
> 
> I am down in Ozark county...generally lower land prices, lower taxes...but 90 minutes to Springfield. But you can get quite a nice little place in Ozark county for the price range you mentioned.
> 
> Needs a little work...but you are young and can handle it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6133 Carper
> 
> 
> Missouri Ozarks Hobby Farm on 20 Acres near Dora Schools. Property has large 20x40 Shop with concrete floors and Electric and sits in a mix of pasture and woods. Home has four bedrooms and three baths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.landsofamerica.com


Now, you rascal!

Don't get them out in the boonies of Booger County right off, they might need to build up to it.


----------



## 67drake

MichaelZ said:


> Southwestern WI would be my choice if I did not have friends and family where we are now.
> Four seasons but winter is not overly long. Beautiful hills. Summers not overly hot. Downside is price and taxes.


Price and taxes? I guess it depends on where you’re comparing it to. I think it’s pretty cheap here.
I agree though, it’s a beautiful and great place to live.


----------



## Danaus29

@Tom Horn, with links like those, you are making me consider another Missori vacation.


----------



## Tom Horn

Danaus29 said:


> @Tom Horn, with links like those, you are making me consider another Missori vacation.


Well come on...

I'd be glad to show you around.

I've even got a Steal-Your-Dollar-City season pass, I could get one person a day in for 50% off.

There's a new addition in Ozark.

Link

Johnny Morris,(Bass Pro) has rebuilt it.


----------



## Danaus29

If I do get down that way, I'll bring you a bag of Tim's coffee grounds. A box of TimBits will not survive the trip.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

What are TimBits?


----------



## Tom Horn

Danaus29 said:


> If I do get down that way, I'll bring you a bag of Tim's coffee grounds. A box of TimBits will not survive the trip.


Thank you for your thoughtfulness.

However, San's Club sells the whole bean in a two-pound bag, and I have laid by a goodly supply.

One never knows when an item will be dropped.


----------



## doc-

Tom Horn said:


> John locked his keys in the car yesterday. We were worried because it took him two hours to get me and Shelby out.


...and it got real cold with the top down.

My sister had twins and she said I should name them, so I named the girl Denise..and the boy Denephew.


----------



## Danaus29

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What are TimBits?


Donut holes from Tim Horton's donuts.

@Tom Horn, Yes, you never know when Sam's Club will stop carrying something. Hubby got more than a bit aggravated a couple years ago when they stopped carrying the ground coffee. But his mother never used the coffee he kept giving her (lying harpy said she loved it and wanted more, she was giving it to other people because she really didn't like it) so his brother gave him the 5 bags she had. It got him thru until Sam's brought the coffee back.


----------



## gracegarden

tarbe said:


> You could do a lot worse than something near Ava, MO.
> 
> I am down in Ozark county...generally lower land prices, lower taxes...but 90 minutes to Springfield. But you can get quite a nice little place in Ozark county for the price range you mentioned.
> 
> Needs a little work...but you are young and can handle it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6133 Carper
> 
> 
> Missouri Ozarks Hobby Farm on 20 Acres near Dora Schools. Property has large 20x40 Shop with concrete floors and Electric and sits in a mix of pasture and woods. Home has four bedrooms and three baths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.landsofamerica.com


Hey, we just moved to Ava area, bought 40 acres!


----------



## Tom Horn

Danaus29 said:


> Donut holes from Tim Horton's donuts.
> 
> @Tom Horn, Yes, you never know when Sam's Club will stop carrying something. Hubby got more than a bit aggravated a couple years ago when they stopped carrying the ground coffee. But his mother never used the coffee he kept giving her (lying harpy said she loved it and wanted more, she was giving it to other people because she really didn't like it) so his brother gave him the 5 bags she had. It got him thru until Sam's brought the coffee back.


I used to work at Sam's Club.

They would deliberately move things around so that you would wander around looking for stuff and hopefully impulse buy.

Walmart/Sam's was the most oppressive work environment I ever worked for.


----------



## Tom Horn

gracegarden said:


> Hey, we just moved to Ava area, bought 40 acres!


Hi.

@tarbe and I are acquainted.

I lived in Ava for around 10 years and now live close to Springfield.

I've been in southwest Missouri for over 40 years.

If I can be of help getting you settled, please let me know.


----------



## Hard Aground

Southern Missouri & Eastern Oklahoma were both on my radar during my recent listings search, since there were still fixer homes in my price range in those states, and some had acreage. Decent lakes nearby too... for fishing & recreation. Low overall cost of living, though I'm generally frugal (yet still live pretty well). I have a brother up by Lake of the Ozarks, he has been in Missouri for decades now... not a bad state, I used to stop and visit my brother on a regular basis, pulling 34-hour restarts on the CA-PA-CA run, hauling lead solder waste from San Diego to Western PA. Restarts were a good excuse to BBQ and watch the deer & wild birds from the second-story deck behind his home.


----------



## gracegarden

Tom Horn said:


> Hi.
> 
> @tarbe and I are acquainted.
> 
> I lived in Ava for around 10 years and now live close to Springfield.
> 
> I've been in southwest Missouri for over 40 years.
> 
> If I can be of help getting you settled, please let me know.


Thanks. We've been fulltime RVers for the past 5 years and just decided it was getting to be too crazy. We've landed in the general area of Goodhope, 20 or so minutes due west of Ava proper.
Things are different around here but liking the community, everybody we've met has been pretty welcoming, that's nice to see.
We are wondering if we bit off more than we can chew, beginning a homestead in our mid to late 50s is leaving us exhausted everyday, we don't even have a garden or livestock yet!
Heading to Fordland tomorrow afternoon to look at two Dexter yearlings, that will be exciting. Planning on doing rotational grazing with hair sheep and just a few cows. We'll see how it works.

If you have any knowledge of MAGs in the area (mutual assistence group) I'd appreciate that info, again, we're a bit older without any children to help us, we're even considering sharing the property with a young family (once we get to know them.)

Thank again, have a good night.


----------



## Tom Horn

gracegarden said:


> Thanks. We've been fulltime RVers for the past 5 years and just decided it was getting to be too crazy. We've landed in the general area of Goodhope, 20 or so minutes due west of Ava proper.
> Things are different around here but liking the community, everybody we've met has been pretty welcoming, that's nice to see.
> We are wondering if we bit off more than we can chew, beginning a homestead in our mid to late 50s is leaving us exhausted everyday, we don't even have a garden or livestock yet!
> Heading to Fordland tomorrow afternoon to look at two Dexter yearlings, that will be exciting. Planning on doing rotational grazing with hair sheep and just a few cows. We'll see how it works.
> 
> If you have any knowledge of MAGs in the area (mutual assistence group) I'd appreciate that info, again, we're a bit older without any children to help us, we're even considering sharing the property with a young family (once we get to know them.)
> 
> Thank again, have a good night.


Not sure of any MAG's in the area, however, I will look into it.

You might try the Douglas County University Extension office in Ava. 

MU Extension in Douglas County
203 SE 2nd Ave, Courthouse
PO Box 594
Ava, MO 65608
*Phone:*
(417) 683-4409

Are you near the junctions of 76, T and O, or closer to Bradleyville?

I used to go to church at Goodhope Nazarene church.

I am disabled; therefore I have copious amounts of time on my hands and would be more than happy to assist you in any way that I can.

Feel free to PM me if you like.

My son lives in Chadwick, which is just south of the junction of T and 125 in Oldfield.

Norwood Producers Auction Yard is probably the closest auction yard that sells sheep and goats.

@Pony lives near there and I believe she keeps a few sheep and/or goats and is familiar with the auction.

I am certain that she would be glad to help you.

Craigslist is a decent source of private treaty livestock in the area.


----------



## Pony

gracegarden said:


> Thanks. We've been fulltime RVers for the past 5 years and just decided it was getting to be too crazy. We've landed in the general area of Goodhope, 20 or so minutes due west of Ava proper.
> Things are different around here but liking the community, everybody we've met has been pretty welcoming, that's nice to see.
> We are wondering if we bit off more than we can chew, beginning a homestead in our mid to late 50s is leaving us exhausted everyday, we don't even have a garden or livestock yet!
> Heading to Fordland tomorrow afternoon to look at two Dexter yearlings, that will be exciting. Planning on doing rotational grazing with hair sheep and just a few cows. We'll see how it works.
> 
> If you have any knowledge of MAGs in the area (mutual assistance group) I'd appreciate that info, again, we're a bit older without any children to help us, we're even considering sharing the property with a young family (once we get to know them.)
> 
> Thank again, have a good night.


I don't think it's too late, but that depends on your physical condition. You are going to have to work on that. 

Wondering what made you decide on cows. They sure are a handful, and while I consider myself reasonably sturdy for my age, I don't want any animal that I can't take down myself.

That's why I recommend goats if you want dairy. Pleasant animals, good production of both milk and meat, and if you need to work on one, it's comparatively easy to get them where you want them.

I don't know what your acreage looks like, but generally speaking, the Ozarks are prime goat land. There's loads of browse, which goats love, but precious little grazing land, which makes keeping cows a bit problematic. You'll have to bring in lots more hay to keep a couple of cows (even adorable little Dexters) happy.

Hair sheep both browse and graze, so they should fit well into a rotational program.


----------



## tarbe

gracegarden said:


> Hey, we just moved to Ava area, bought 40 acres!


Welcome neighbor!


----------



## Pony

Tom Horn said:


> Not sure of any MAG's in the area, however, I will look into it.
> 
> You might try the Douglas County University Extension office in Ava.
> 
> MU Extension in Douglas County
> 203 SE 2nd Ave, Courthouse
> PO Box 594
> Ava, MO 65608
> *Phone:*
> (417) 683-4409
> 
> Are you near the junctions of 76, T and O, or closer to Bradleyville?
> 
> I used to go to church at Goodhope Nazarene church.
> 
> I am disabled; therefore I have copious amounts of time on my hands and would be more than happy to assist you in any way that I can.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you like.
> 
> My son lives in Chadwick, which is just south of the junction of T and 125 in Oldfield.
> 
> Norwood Producers Auction Yard is probably the closest auction yard that sells sheep and goats.
> 
> @Pony lives near there and I believe she keeps a few sheep and/or goats and is familiar with the auction.
> 
> I am certain that she would be glad to help you.
> 
> Craigslist is a decent source of private treaty livestock in the area.


@gracegarden, one thing @Tom Horn neglected to mention is that while people in this area can be rather pleasant, and even nice, you will always be considered an "outsider" by the locals. That means you are fair game to be "Ozarked" - that is, they have no compunction whatsoever about taking advantage of you if you're not a local. Not everyone will do that, but it is something about which to be aware.

Still, it's a good idea to become involved in the community. Go to meetings, get to know people, ask questions about the history of the area. You can share a bit about your own history, but do not ever talk about how much better things were in the place you left. 

And remember: From helping to shift loads to just shooting the breeze, neighboring takes time. Be sure to make that time, because good neighbors are the best insurance ever.


----------



## Tom Horn

Pony said:


> @gracegarden, one thing @Tom Horn neglected to mention is that while people in this area can be rather pleasant, and even nice, you will always be considered an "outsider" by the locals. That means you are fair game to be "Ozarked" - that is, they have no compunction whatsoever about taking advantage of you if you're not a local. Not everyone will do that, but it is something about which to be aware.
> 
> Still, it's a good idea to become involved in the community. Go to meetings, get to know people, ask questions about the history of the area. You can share a bit about your own history, but do not ever talk about how much better things were in the place you left.
> 
> And remember: From helping to shift loads to just shooting the breeze, neighboring takes time. Be sure to make that time, because good neighbors are the best insurance ever.


Okay two things.

Number one, don't be talkin' smack 'bout cattle.

Number two, neglect sounds a little harsh don'tch think. 

By seriously Pony is on the money about the locals.

"Give 'em a good cheatin'" is either in the blood or taught from the Paps and they derive pleasure from having done so.

You have moved into 'Booger County' Missouri and they don't call it that for no reason.

I was a Deputy Dawg there for awhile, and while not violent, high crime etc., it does have both a dark side and a dark past.

They used to say that if you angered the locals, there might just be a fire out at your place.

Don' be thinking that you need to pack heat, however, having a boom stick or pistol about might not be a bad idea, just in case.

The really woolly boogers are right around Pony. 

Actually, I would say they are more in the east end of the county, no towns, lots of rough Ozarks, and because of the clannish, (Scotch Irish) nature, (Oh yeah, you'll learn about that too) there is some shady stuff goes on out there.

Pony's got some good council already on the table for you.

The folks in her and your area carry Bibles, but they tend to put 'em on a shelf during the week, if you know what I mean.

Go along to get along but watch both your back and your wallet and you should do fine... Newcomer. 

PS, I would get a Jersey instead of a Dexter.


----------



## Chief50

Hard Aground said:


> Southern Missouri & Eastern Oklahoma were both on my radar during my recent listings search, since there were still fixer homes in my price range in those states, and some had acreage. Decent lakes nearby too... for fishing & recreation. Low overall cost of living, though I'm generally frugal (yet still live pretty well). I have a brother up by Lake of the Ozarks, he has been in Missouri for decades now... not a bad state, I used to stop and visit my brother on a regular basis, pulling 34-hour restarts on the CA-PA-CA run, hauling lead solder waste from San Diego to Western PA. Restarts were a good excuse to BBQ and watch the deer & wild birds from the second-story deck behind his home.


Eastern Oklahoma is a great place to retire. If money is not a problem there is no better place to live. Especially if you enjoy the outdoors, fishing, and hunting. Mississippi is another state to look at. About the same as Oklahoms.


----------



## Pony

Tom Horn said:


> Okay two things.
> 
> Number one, don't be talkin' smack 'bout cattle.
> 
> Number two, neglect sounds a little harsh don'tch think.
> 
> By seriously Pony is on the money about the locals.
> 
> "Give 'em a good cheatin'" is either in the blood or taught from the Paps and they derive pleasure from having done so.
> 
> You have moved into 'Booger County' Missouri and they don't call it that for no reason.
> 
> I was a Deputy Dawg there for awhile, and while not violent, high crime etc., it does have both a dark side and a dark past.
> 
> They used to say that if you angered the locals, there might just be a fire out at your place.
> 
> Don' be thinking that you need to pack heat, however, having a boom stick or pistol about might not be a bad idea, just in case.
> 
> The really woolly boogers are right around Pony.
> 
> Actually, I would say they are more in the east end of the county, no towns, lots of rough Ozarks, and because of the clannish, (Scotch Irish) nature, (Oh yeah, you'll learn about that too) there is some shady stuff goes on out there.
> 
> Pony's got some good council already on the table for you.
> 
> The folks in her and your area carry Bibles, but they tend to put 'em on a shelf during the week, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Go along to get along but watch both your back and your wallet and you should do fine... Newcomer.
> 
> PS, I would get a Jersey instead of a Dexter.


@Tom Horn, I get what you're saying, but folks in my immediate area carry their Bibles and live the Word. I consider myself blessed to be here with them. I firmly believe it was the hand of the Almighty that brought us all here.

If the OP gets a Jersey, then there will be a Jersey bull with which to deal. The girls are grand, but we both know that Jersey bulls are the meanest things on four wheels. (That's why the Jersey steer I'm raising out got banded REAL early on.)

But in our age group, cows can be a bit dangerous, especially in the hands of those unfamiliar with the management of the species. This may be my last freezer steer, simply because I don't want to have to resort to the hot stick.

Goats and sheep? I can take one down lickety-split. I have witnesses, so I'm not braggin'. Just fact.


----------



## Hiro

It's not bragging if you can do it.

Dairy breed bulls are barred from my premises.


----------



## Pony

Looks like the OP disappeared... 

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Hard Aground

Chief50 said:


> Eastern Oklahoma is a great place to retire. If money is not a problem there is no better place to live. Especially if you enjoy the outdoors, fishing, and hunting. Mississippi is another state to look at. About the same as Oklahoms.


I very nearly wound up there, wanted to buy a sweet spread near Lake Eufala & Robert S. Kerr Reservoir... but somebody beat me to it. This crazy real estate market, ya gotta move FAST, otherwise you're F#%ED, lol.


----------



## Pony

Hard Aground said:


> I very nearly wound up there, wanted to buy a sweet spread near Lake Eufala & Robert S. Kerr Reservoir... but somebody beat me to it. This crazy real estate market, ya gotta move FAST, otherwise you're F#%ED, lol.


You may have already posted, but have you found a place yet?


----------



## Danaus29

Pony said:


> Looks like the OP disappeared...
> 
> I hate when that happens.


One and done. I hate that too.



Pony said:


> You may have already posted, but have you found a place yet?


Alamogordo, NM. He's got a couple threads about his renovations on his new place. The carpet should be done now. It was supposed to be done April 1.


----------



## Tom Horn

Pony said:


> @Tom Horn, I get what you're saying, but folks in my immediate area carry their Bibles and live the Word. I consider myself blessed to be here with them. I firmly believe it was the hand of the Almighty that brought us all here.
> 
> If the OP gets a Jersey, then there will be a Jersey bull with which to deal. The girls are grand, but we both know that Jersey bulls are the meanest things on four wheels. (That's why the Jersey steer I'm raising out got banded REAL early on.)
> 
> But in our age group, cows can be a bit dangerous, especially in the hands of those unfamiliar with the management of the species. This may be my last freezer steer, simply because I don't want to have to resort to the hot stick.
> 
> Goats and sheep? I can take one down lickety-split. I have witnesses, so I'm not braggin'. Just fact.


Bulls come in a can,(AI) if you want to breed pure.

Jerseys cross well with Angus if you don't and one can forget and leave the gate open to the neighbor in that case.  

Never really known a Jersey cow to be aggressive, however, as with all creatures, anthropomorphism can get you hurt or killed.



> A volunteer at a Massachusetts farm for therapy animals has died after being repeatedly rammed by a sheep, police said.
> 
> Link


----------



## Pony

Tom Horn said:


> Bulls come in a can,(AI) if you want to breed pure.
> 
> Jerseys cross well with Angus if you don't and one can forget and leave the gate open to the neighbor in that case.
> 
> Never really known a Jersey cow to be aggressive, however, as with all creatures, anthropomorphism can get you hurt or killed.


I've never known a mean Jersey cow, but I'll tell ya: Holsteins can be mean and stupid, which is a bad combination.

I do* not* trust sheep, especially intact rams. One tried to take me out a few years back. That's when I learned my lesson: Never turn your back on an intact male, and never go into the paddock without a weapon. Oh! Also, never try to turn a ram into a pet. It ends badly.

(Goat bucks are a different story. They can be very nice, as long as you respect their maleness, and stay away from them when they are in rut. And carry a stick, because they can be trained to fear a big stick.)


----------



## Hard Aground

Pony, you mean the OP? Probably still lookin'... 

Uh-oh, should've quoted your message first, lol...


----------



## BLantz1

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I’m selling a three acre homestead in Arkansas.


Could you send me info. My husband needs to be an hour away from a city to drive truck


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

BLantz1 said:


> Could you send me info. My husband needs to be an hour away from a city to drive truck


Yes ma’am I will send you a message.


----------



## Pony

encreed00 said:


> Great, I just started selling wedding koozies in custom printed design.


Oh, look.

Spam.

Golly.... Never saw that from a new poster before.... <Pony rolls eyes>


----------



## Danaus29

Does it do any good to report spammers? A couple days ago I noticed spam posts from more than 6 months ago are still hanging around in some threads.


----------



## wr

Danaus29 said:


> Does it do any good to report spammers? A couple days ago I noticed spam posts from more than 6 months ago are still hanging around in some threads.


It is very helpful to report them and we do try and clean them all up but we are mortal and if we have to manually delete them all we have been known to miss a few.


----------



## Tom Horn

Pony said:


> Oh, look.
> 
> Spam.
> 
> Golly.... Never saw that from a new poster before.... <Pony rolls eyes>


Spam, Mmmmm,

Fried, on the side.

Crispy please.


----------



## Pony

Tom Horn said:


> Spam, Mmmmm,
> 
> Fried, on the side.
> 
> Crispy please.


----------



## MichaelZ

From what I have read here, Arkansas has some of the best land deals. If the deal you are looking at falls through, check for other land. We almost moved down there years back.


----------

